# E8500



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys

I have an E8500, P5Q Deluxe and Dominator 1066 RAM

I haven't done any overclocking, just have my RAM manually set to run at 1066. I don't really have any desire to overclock my system much at all but thought I'd give it a shot.

What settings in the BIOS would have to be made to get my CPU running at 3.4 GHz. I'd like to learn a bit about the process of overclocking, I understand some but not much, unsure how you determine the outcome by the multiplier etc and what core voltage is requirement for that adjustment etc.

Thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Go into the bios and the advanced section.

cpu configuration - set Intel SpeedStep to disabled

AI Tweaker section - AI overclock to manual (this will reveal a couple other settings mentioned below)
- cpu ratio setting to 9.5 (doesn't list that in manual, but that's the E8500 multiplier)
- FSB frequency to 358
- PCIE frequency to 100

After you set the fsb frequency, the dram frequency will change. You can then set it to where you want, I usually go closest to the rated speed of the ram. This is to set the ram divider, some boards make you put in an actual divider, such as 1:1, 3:5 or something similar. Your bios should do the math for you, and you just need to select the final result.

The cpu frequency is the bus speed times the multiplier.
358 x 9.5 = 3401Mhz. 

At 3.4Ghz, everything else will be fine on auto. You'll need to stress test and make sure that you arent' going to overheat and that it remains stable. 

Some progs you'll want.

cpu-z to look at things like cpu speed, lot of good info on other stuff in there too. http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php 

Something to keep an eye on the temps. I use RealTemp for that. If your temps go above 63C. at any time, stop the test, it's time to redo your thermal paste and/or get a better heatsink. http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/ 

And a stress testing prog like prime95 to run your cpu at 100%, if no errors or overheating after 8 hours, your OC will be considered "prime stable". http://majorgeeks.com/Prime95_d4363.html


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

cool thanks a lot for the response grimx, I was doing some reading before checking here tonight and I thought 400 mhz x 8.5 would give 3400 mhz, is there a problem with running 400 as the fsb opposed to keeping it lower such as 358 etc as you mentioned, is it better to have a lower fsb and a higher multiplier?

also is 9.5 about as high as you would suggest with this board? I haven't touched the heatsinks on the board, upgraded their paste etc. I'm not really interested in pushing this board to it's limits, I enjoy reading about others but don't have a reason too, might shoot for 3.8 ghz at one point but would just like to learn about this.

so when I change my cpu clock my RAM might not be able to run at 1066 any longer, you are saying to select the option which is closet to it's previous setting? 

also at how much of an overclock would I need to start worrying about manually setting voltages etc and what is the formula for doing so.

thanks, really appreciate the response, will download the programs and give it a try


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

For the multiplier, 9.5 is the maximum for the cpu. You can lower the multiplier and raise the bus to get the same result, I prefer to keep it at the 9.5 and run that with a 400Mhz bus for 3800Mhz. And that's running 24/7, no probs with the 400. I start getting stability issues around 425, but your results will vary.

edit - It's best not to do a huge jump in the bus speed. A little at a time, with about a half hour stress test at each level. Keeps a better eye on heat/stability, and gets your machine used to the idea of being overclocked. The 358 is fine for a first increase, if you're going to 400, you should do at least one one more stop along the way.


----------

